# Depressed



## Raleighdriver8 (Dec 1, 2019)

Too depressed to drive or have any other job


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


Bummer

Wake up 
Smell the fresh air and get to work


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Hear ya. For me this time of year is always blah. 
Sorry you're not feeling it. 
Maybe take a break and try again!


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

*Yeah you definitely shouldn't be behind the wheel of a motor vehicle.*


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


"_You may sometimes find it tough to perform the tasks you need to do as part of your job. Occasionally, it may even be too difficult to go to work."_

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...why-depression-and-procrastination-are-linked


----------



## Raleighdriver8 (Dec 1, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> *Yeah you definitely shouldn't be behind the wheel of a motor vehicle.*


I hear you. Luckily I'm not the type of depressed to be a safety concern for myself or others. Thankful for that.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> *Yeah you definitely shouldn't be behind the wheel of a motor vehicle.*


actually lold


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


Seek help please .this is not a joke. Wish you well


----------



## Raleighdriver8 (Dec 1, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Seek help please .this is not a joke. Wish you well


Thanks for your concern. I am seeing professional help. Just need to keep battling to get out of this I guess.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I hear you talking.
Im old. Depression happens many times in a lifetime.

It's normal unless you feel self destructive.

PM me if it gets bad.
Been there, done that. It's cool to be normal.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> I hear you. Luckily I'm not the type of depressed to be a safety concern for myself or others. Thankful for that.


Glad we got that out of the way. Well as long as you have money saved and good spending habits I see no reason why you can't be depressed and jobless for a while.
As they say, you can sleep in your car but you can't drive your house.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Thanks for your concern. I am seeing professional help. Just need to keep battling to get out of this I guess.


PM me if you need help. Be safe .nothing wrong asking for help .


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Who says we are all assholes?
Well they are usually right, but we all appear to be human.

RalaighDriver8 reach out to any of us.

"Take a break Driver 8, Driver 8 take a break We can reach our destination, but we're still a ways away".


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Thanks for your concern. I am seeing professional help. Just need to keep battling to get out of this I guess.


Check with a professional to see if getting a vitamin B12 shot will help.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


We all have cycles and motivations. Resurrect an old forgotten interest to start resetting. I have been through it.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Check with a professional to see if getting a vitamin B12 shot will help.


https://www.health.harvard.edu/mind...-an-all-natural-treatment-to-fight-depression


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


Pm me. I wish to help you. Went through this.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Check with a professional to see if getting a vitamin B12 shot will help.


Comedy relief, freaking helps for a hangover. When I worked in a hospital ER my favorite Dr would prescribe a B-12 shot anf 2 liters of O2 for 10 minutes.

Won't cure depression, but works for a hangover......

Hey, PM any of us.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Pm me. I wish to help you. Went through this.


Do not PM a stranger about your situation. She wants attention.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


There is help, and limited support available. Call a local help line. There is a lot of help available.

Free is the bonus.



LADryver said:


> Do not PM a stranger about your situation. She wants attention.


Freak dude, we're all strangers here.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> There is help, and limited support available.
> CACovered is open until the 1/20/00
> Free health and behavior health care.
> 
> ...


PM is a step out of bounds.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


One word: SEX

It's the antidote to life's problems.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> *we're all strangers here.*


Mostly just Strange

Greenlight Hub waiting area


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey look, there are crazier people than you, and they are posting......

Reassuring don't you think?


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Check with a professional to see if getting a vitamin B12 shot will help.


B12 is excellent. Liquid form especially.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Mostly just Strange
> 
> Greenlight Hub waiting area


more like the workers at a GLH &#128514;

OP the most important thing is to do whatever it takes to take care of yourself physically, mentally and spiritually. We've all been there. If you need to vent I'm here.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Clarity said:


> B12 is excellent. Liquid form especially.


Here is what someone had posted months ago about b12 on UP.

I was thinking about it when I read Ops post.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


I hear you man. I usually hold back from giving unsolicited advice but you did post in the Advice section...

Along with some of the suggestions here:

Exercise goes a long way. I always feel better after working out even on days I where start off working out in a grumpy mood.

If there's a local free support group in your area, check it out. You can vent there or just listen to what others are going through. Your choice if you wanna give advice but I find when I do give advice I feel a bit better.

Help people somehow. Can be advice on here, advice at a local support group, donate somehow, etc

Rotate who you vent to and be mindful how much you're offloading on them. People burn out including the ones who say "message me/call me whenever I'll always be there". I also use an app called Moodtrack where I and others can vent anonymously.

I noticed a lot of your posts are venting so far. Maybe post in the chatter threads related to music, hobbies, etc? It will get you focusing on things you like and you may discover or rediscover a song you like

Reorganize and clean up your home. Give yourself little projects

Go play with or feed an animal

Check out those restaurants that make healthy juices. They may even make a juice just for depression. Whenever I drink ones that have beets and pomegranate I notice it's easier to stay in a good mood. I believe beets has B12 in it too as well as many other nutrients.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ve felt the same way for the better part of two weeks now. I wish I didn’t care but it not my nature. You want to try to find some excuse but it ( the blame) always seems to end back on my shoulders. My wife tries to encourage me but results are results. I hope you too start to feel better. Be sure to come back here and tell ya how your doing. We’ll be each other support group. Ok? C u


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


get help


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

LADryver said:


> Do not PM a stranger about your situation. She wants attention.


Wrong. I already spoke to him and have some advice. I was there 3 years ago.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Some strange responses here lol. Anyways...depression is not fun...talking is great , exercise, meditation and what you eat are all part of maintaining a clear and positive outlook. Wish you well


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Here is your answer. Go out and drive. Do it. Just do it, then do it, then do. Then after that, keep on doing it!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> "_You may sometimes find it tough to perform the tasks you need to do as part of your job. Occasionally, it may even be too difficult to go to work."_
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...why-depression-and-procrastination-are-linked


Procrastination is my thing.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Thanks for your concern. I am seeing professional help. Just need to keep battling to get out of this I guess.


Maybe move. Change of scenery with better rates.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Sorry you feel this way, I know what it's like. For me I just try to push through and keep working. Often there'll be that one passenger that somehow puts everything into perspective. If that fails I drive out into the desert and spend a relaxing night or two in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...why-depression-and-procrastination-are-linked


I have been meaning to write a post on procrastination for quite some time.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


How old are you, if I may ask?

I'm 68, and I remember being depressed in '65, as a 14 year old kid.

If you're young, you've got a lot of living to do. Focus on that, and when you get older, the depression you experience in the past, in context of your life, won't seem so bad. Dark clouds over head always pass. Just grit you teeth and get through it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Go buy some St.John's Wart ( it's an herb ) at any drug store. One in morning , one at dinner. 

Trust me, I'd be road ragin with out it.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Clarity said:


> B12 is excellent. Liquid form especially.


As long as it is methyl B12 and not that cyano-crap any form will work just fine. That's actually a good indicator of how quality a vitamin is; look at the form of b12 and folate they use, you want the methylated forms which are more expensive but compare to pharmaceutical strength vitamins.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Go buy some St.John's Wart ( it's an herb ) at any drug store. One in morning , one at dinner.
> 
> Trust me, I'd be road ragin with out it.


Sjw should not be given without a doctor's supervision, especially if OP is on meds. Sjw works on the same receptors as many pharms and has a stronger binding affinity meaning it will kick pharms right out of your system.
Does it work? Yes. Can it have hellacious side effects? Absolutely

Sam-e or mucuna pruensis/l-tyrosine combo is a much safer alternative.

this is an in-depth explanation of sjw, if interested take sometime to read and understand it's history; it's very powerful stuff.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK92750/


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> How old are you, if I may ask?
> 
> I'm 68, and I remember being depressed in '65, as a 14 year old kid.


54 years later and you still remember. It would seem dementia hasn't kicked in yet. This is good news. &#128077;

.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Sjw should not be given without a doctor's supervision, especially if OP is on meds. Sjw works on the same receptors as many pharms and has a stronger binding affinity meaning it will kick pharms right out of your system.
> Does it work? Yes. Can it have hellacious side effects? Absolutely
> 
> Sam-e or mucuna pruensis/l-tyrosine combo is a much safer alternative.
> ...


Ya sorry, forgot about that.

Yes as I understand it, taking both pharma and sjw, will make one sick. And have to be off phama anti depressants for 2 weeks prior to taking SJW. Sometime a label will mention something about that, but if one is not informed, the labels are not clear on that.

Doctors want to keep one on Big Pharma meds. They "may" give the nessecary info on that so one can make an informed decision, but they do not have your best interest in mind.

In any case, until one gets down to the root cause of "what it is" that is causing the depression, that no meds will take care of. One is just wasting time.

Thanks for the info on B-12. Sometimes if I need energy I'll take a B-50 vitamin . It does help with mood as well.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sex is like cocaine. The more you do it , the more you got a have it. I'm not saying don't. At my age once or twice a week is good enough. Sure when I was younger everyday, sometime twice is great.
And then there is all the Emotional / logical justifications that come with it. If you don't have those feelings then your partner will feel being used. Don't think for a second they won't. But then again, if your paying for it... Just practice safe and where a hat when you do.

Plus, Girls just want to have fun. Don't ever forget that. They see right through depression, you think they really want to hang around that ?

Then another thing. A lot of people smoke weed, bud, whatever you want to call it. To my understanding smoking that Robs the body of B vitamins. So one's mood may turn more angered and depressed. Hence we see more road rage since it's become legal in some states.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


that could happen to anyone once in two years. Just take a vacation and go somewhere for a couple weeks.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> and





Raleighdriver8 said:


> Thanks for your concern. I am seeing professional help. Just need to keep battling to get out of this I guess.


Fellow OP,

Take care of your spirit. Don't let this tragic world overwhelm you. I speak from experience, my 24 yr old boy let that happen 15 months ago. Broke my heart. I miss him dearly. Pro help is ok even meds if needed but spirituality is my best medicine. Good luck.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Who is John Galt? said:


> 54 years later and you still remember. It would seem dementia hasn't kicked in yet. This is good news. &#128077;
> 
> .


Side note, your "galt" and "ayn rand" gives me the idea you are a fan of objectivism?

Surely you know she wound up on government assistance before the passed away? Doesn't that kind of demolish her whole neoliberal 'what the gov can do private sector can do better' principles? She specifically stated that things like Social Security was an immoral redistribution of wealth, etc. 
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/ayn-rand-social-security/


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Fellow OP,
> 
> Take care of your spirit. Don't let this tragic world overwhelm you. I speak from experience, my 24 yr old boy let that happen 15 months ago. Broke my heart. I miss him dearly. Pro help is ok even meds if needed but spirituality is my best medicine. Good luck.


for real?

why did he ? Can't imagine why nearly any young person would do that


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> for real?
> 
> why did he ? Can't imagine why nearly any young person would do that


Yes very painfully real.

He was 24 and he let alcohol and a sick sick wench of a woman get the best of him. She was older 35 or so. I think everyday of what I could've said or did to change that sick situation. I was stepping back trying too let him grow into a man. Depression is real too me now. I hit 48 this December and will never be the same.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Yes very painfully real.
> 
> He was 24 and he let alcohol and a sick sick wench of a woman get the best of him. She was older 35 or so. I think everyday of what I could've said or did to change that sick situation. I was stepping back trying too let him grow into a man. Depression is real too me now. I hit 48 this December and will never be the same.


Some posts put life in perspective, this is one of them. So sorry&#128546;


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

That's why I haven't driven as much since NYE. The past 2 weeks it was hard getting pings even Fridays and Saturdays. It was rough for morale, I only did as much as I needed for bills and didn't push it more than that. When you have to hunt for pings its just not fun. The past couple days though its been a bit more back to normal. Getting ping after ping, surges, and ping stacking makes things a lot better.

I find that if I'm feeling down, making some $$$ makes me feel better. I also had a thought the other night that Uber is the first job I've ever had where I'm excited to make money :laugh:


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Wrong. I already spoke to him and have some advice. I was there 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> Alex is not the answer


If so you do not have to publicly solicit for a PM. Ridiculous. You use your private channel, unless they shut it off. If they shut it off it may be because, I dont know, you were out of bounds? And is your advice so damn special that you cant wish him well and share it here? I still think you are inflating your importance and wanting more. Someone depressed really does not need someone else who will not be satisfied unless they personally and up close mess with their head. And double triple I have been there.

Depression is hard. I was once "dead" for years. Believe me, it takes one baby step at a time.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

LADryver said:


> If so you do not have to publicly solicit for a PM. Ridiculous. You use your private channel, unless they shut it off. If they shut it off it may be because, I dont know, you were out of bounds? And is your advice so damn special that you cant wish him well and share it here? I still think you are inflating your importance and wanting more. Someone depressed really does not need someone else who will not be satisfied unless they personally and up close mess with their head. And double triple I have been there.
> 
> Depression is hard. I was once "dead" for years. Believe me, it takes one baby step at a time.


I agree. I went through hell and back. Still in therapy 1 week and I take meds. All caused by my job and family matters. Also my best friend killed herself leaving her husband and 2 kids. Depression is horrible and sad for people who go and have it. There was times I wanted to kill my self but the love for my kids was to and is stronger. I hope the OP will get the help needed.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I agree. I went through hell and back. Still in therapy 1 week and I take meds. All caused by my job and family matters. Also my best friend killed herself leaving her husband and 2 kids. Depression is horrible and sad for people who go and have it. There was times I wanted to kill my self but the love for my kids was to and is stronger. I hope the OP will get the help needed.


Also he PM me .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LADryver said:


> If so you do not have to publicly solicit for a PM. Ridiculous. You use your private channel, unless they shut it off. If they shut it off it may be because, I dont know, you were out of bounds? And is your advice so damn special that you cant wish him well and share it here? I still think you are inflating your importance and wanting more. Someone depressed really does not need someone else who will not be satisfied unless they personally and up close mess with their head. And double triple I have been there.
> 
> Depression is hard. I was once "dead" for years. Believe me, it takes one baby step at a time.


I mean no disrespect but there's no need to chastise a member who reached out to another member and offered help. Sometimes people don't want to publicly state their life experiences and PM may appear more personal.

Glad you and others got your depression under control. My cousin, who was my age, killed himself ten years ago, despite him appearing to have a good life. He hid his inner turmoil from everyone. And my friend, who had depression, drank herself to death and died of Cirrhosis at 42.

So it takes courage for anyone to admit they need help. Lets be kinder to each other. Life is difficult for everyone and some need more help coping.

To the OP, I wish you the best of luck. Please continue to get the help you need.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Thank you for being so kind hearted OP Invisible. Means a lot in this jaded 🌎


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Thank you for being so kind hearted OP Invisible. Means a lot in this jaded &#127758;


Thanks for the kind words. I'm truly sorry about your son. I hope you and your family are able to find some healing.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> That's why I haven't driven as much since NYE. The past 2 weeks it was hard getting pings even Fridays and Saturdays. It was rough for morale, I only did as much as I needed for bills and didn't push it more than that. When you have to hunt for pings its just not fun. The past couple days though its been a bit more back to normal. Getting ping after ping, surges, and ping stacking makes things a lot better.
> 
> I find that if I'm feeling down, making some $$$ makes me feel better. I also had a thought the other night that Uber is the first job I've ever had where I'm excited to make money :laugh:


No question it's to do with out of control Christmas spending. Had a group yesterday and they were talking amongst themselves and said so and so wasn't coming out because of cc bills. Several very slow weeks before yesterday.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> I hear you. Luckily I'm not the type of depressed to be a safety concern for myself or others. Thankful for that.


Too much time thinking may cause it. Instead of focusing on the past, and things out of your control, think of the present and future. Mentally block out negative thoughts. When you eliminate negative thoughts, there is nothing left, but to move forward.

Try to stay busy in phisically doing things, rather than idle time doing nothing, which may lead to overthinking. Focus on real life goals and activities.

Talk to someone. Preferably in real life. Seek professional help if you need to.

Just wanting to be happy, and therefore looking for help, is a good start. I know all I said is easier said than done. And, it may not be over overnight.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ps...ht/201202/thinking-too-much-in-depression?amp


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I mean no disrespect but there's no need to chastise a member who reached out to another member and offered help. Sometimes people don't want to publicly state their life experiences and PM may appear more personal.
> 
> Glad you and others got your depression under control. My cousin, who was my age, killed himself ten years ago, despite him appearing to have a good life. He hid his inner turmoil from everyone. And my friend, who had depression, drank herself to death and died of Cirrhosis at 42.
> 
> ...


No disrespect taken. I feel that honesty is important sometimes, when putting vulnerable people together in a petrie dish of unknowns. Yes, it is good the OP reached out. I used to reach out to strangers but they were crisis lines with trained counselors. I know from experience that one ill person (depression is an illness, like the flu) can not help another ill person. Two ill people are toxic. The "the queen" (humility?) who joined on Jan 2 and has written 451 posts in 16 days, said PM her. She has since disclosed after my posting, that she is on both therapy and psychiatric medications. Exactly my concern. A "helper" like that, helps themselves gratify their own needs. If she said she kicked her meds a year ago, a different paradigm. Reaching out is great but being on a sinking ship and telling someone to join you, not so much.

I have something to share. Someone once told me about Gestalt therapy, a holistic self-mannered style of handling stress. The hallmark is something called "primal scream". There was a time I was able to do only this, and it worked very well My apartment shared no walls, and I screamed into the pillow. But sometimes I screamed in my car. Saved me.

I agree with nutritional advise. B12, Vitamin C, but not to forget, Probiotics. Yogurt. Kefir. Kumbucha. and pineapples. Exercise, even starting with a walk in a nature park. Eat something you love.

Depression is not about needing a therapist. It is about needing yourself.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Yes very painfully real.
> 
> He was 24 and he let alcohol and a sick sick wench of a woman get the best of him. She was older 35 or so. I think everyday of what I could've said or did to change that sick situation. I was stepping back trying too let him grow into a man. Depression is real too me now. I hit 48 this December and will never be the same.


I feel for you that's horrible


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Yes very painfully real.
> 
> He was 24 and he let alcohol and a sick sick wench of a woman get the best of him. She was older 35 or so. I think everyday of what I could've said or did to change that sick situation. I was stepping back trying too let him grow into a man. Depression is real too me now. I hit 48 this December and will never be the same.


I'm so sorry for your loss soldiering &#128148;.

I see you going through and laughing at comments. Hopefully this place has brought you a little joy.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I mean no disrespect but there's no need to chastise a member who reached out to another member and offered help. Sometimes people don't want to publicly state their life experiences and PM may appear more personal.
> 
> Glad you and others got your depression under control. My cousin, who was my age, killed himself ten years ago, despite him appearing to have a good life. He hid his inner turmoil from everyone. And my friend, who had depression, drank herself to death and died of Cirrhosis at 42.
> 
> ...


I totally get what you're saying but the way he did it - just seems like attention seeking to me, like please feel bad for me.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

LADryver said:


> No disrespect taken. I feel that honesty is important sometimes, when putting vulnerable people together in a petrie dish of unknowns. Yes, it is good the OP reached out. I used to reach out to strangers but they were crisis lines with trained counselors. I know from experience that one ill person (depression is an illness, like the flu) can not help another ill person. Two ill people are toxic. The "the queen" (humility?) said PM her. She has since disclosed after my posting, that she is on both therapy and psychiatric medications. Exactly my concern. A "helper" like that, helps themselves gratify their own needs. If she said she kicked her meds a year ago, a different paradigm. Reaching out is great but being on a sinking ship and telling someone to join you, not so much.
> 
> I have something to share. Someone once told me about Gestalt therapy, a holistic self-mannered style of handling stress. The hallmark is something called "primal scream". There was a time I was able to do only this, and it worked very well My apartment shared no walls, and I screamed into the pillow. But sometimes I screamed in my car. Saved me.
> 
> ...


You crazy . I shared my experience and how I got help. For you to accuse me not to be humble makes me think you are the one with a problem . You sir have no clue what depression means


LADryver said:


> No disrespect taken. I feel that honesty is important sometimes, when putting vulnerable people together in a petrie dish of unknowns. Yes, it is good the OP reached out. I used to reach out to strangers but they were crisis lines with trained counselors. I know from experience that one ill person (depression is an illness, like the flu) can not help another ill person. Two ill people are toxic. The "the queen" (humility?) who joined on Jan 2 and has written 451 posts in 16 days, said PM her. She has since disclosed after my posting, that she is on both therapy and psychiatric medications. Exactly my concern. A "helper" like that, helps themselves gratify their own needs. If she said she kicked her meds a year ago, a different paradigm. Reaching out is great but being on a sinking ship and telling someone to join you, not so much.
> 
> I have something to share. Someone once told me about Gestalt therapy, a holistic self-mannered style of handling stress. The hallmark is something called "primal scream". There was a time I was able to do only this, and it worked very well My apartment shared no walls, and I screamed into the pillow. But sometimes I screamed in my car. Saved me.
> 
> ...


yeah because that will help with your depression&#128514;&#128580;&#128563;.

also I gave him some tips where to help for help. Your comment was rude and stupid.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Seriously seek some help.. I did, turned out I have Bipolar issues and they put me on Latuda... Best thing ever... Has me motivated and up everyday ready to knock out some driving... Interacting with friends and family... Miracle drug... Please check into it... It's worth the trouble... You do not have to feel down all the time....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Depression is not about needing a therapist. It is about needing yourself.


A common myth is that people with clinical depression can snap out of it. Some people may need talk therapy, aka as psychotherapy, or other forms of treatment. What works for one person, may not work for another.

So to trivialize it can be dangerous because the most common reason for suicide is untreated depression. Depression is an illness.

http://www.suicide.org/people-with-depression-cannot-snap-out-of-it.html


GreatWhiteHope said:


> I totally get what you're saying but the way he did it - just seems like attention seeking to me, like please feel bad for me.


I can't comment on the person's intent. But nothing in this thread comes off as attention seeking to me. I've read many controversial threads on this site that fit your description. I'll agree to disagree.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Invisible said:


> A common myth is that people with clinical depression can snap out of it. Some people may need talk therapy, aka as psychotherapy, or other forms of treatment. What works for one person, may not work for another.
> 
> So to trivialize it can be dangerous because the most common reason for suicide is untreated depression. Depression is an illness.
> 
> ...


I am not triviazing and have already said it takes baby steps. Suddenly it will be noticed they are on their own steam. When that happens it will be a surprise. Nobody from outside can look inside. Nobody. It takes a lot. But it takes a self.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Been dealing with depression and anxiety for many, many years. Really, most of my life.

Here's my story, take from it what you will. Just know that you aren't alone with depression, and I'm still here.

My childhood sucked (but there were also great times). I was molested by older kids at a private school that my parents really couldn't afford, they did their best to keep me and my sister there trying to get the best education for us.

I remained silent about this until around 18 years old. I learned that my sister had also been molested, not at the school but by "Uncle Don", a friend of my parents. His wife would chat with my parents, he'd distract me with The Three Stooges, and he'd somehow get my sister into the basement.

In my teens, I was a disaster. I ended up home schooling, never set foot in a high school. I worked for a camera shop for many years, enjoyed the work and my coworkers immensely but it was a dead end job. However, it taught me how to work with others and I learned a trade - became a decent professional photographer.

I volunteered for America Online in many capacities around this time, learned how to program in several languages. My reading and writing comprehension improved considerably. I found a new purpose.

I met Lexie, a nurse on a forum that I moderated. She took me under her wing quickly. I told her that I had always wanted to work in the medical field but I did not even have a high school diploma.

She, and a retired Marine from the forum, pushed me through the GED program. I passed with flying colors, a few months later I found myself in an intense EMS program.

Shot through EMT training, then the paramedic program. I scored a great career and, over ten years, helped thousands of people.

Then, life got pretty shitty. My wife's father killed himself soon after we became engaged. She was a disaster, had to have her committed. Ultimately had to quit my job as a paramedic, couldn't be away from home.

Created a business, web development. Did pretty well for many years until I had a breakdown of my own. When I hit the bottom, my wife landed a job in the big city and finally became stable.

Now, I drive. It's not ideal but it is therauputic right now while I work on what's next.

The moral here, and please read this carefully -

Life consists of many turns, good times and horrible times. What you experience today, tomorrow, next week, next year, or next decade.. it's ALWAYS changing.

If you had told me last year that I'd be driving RS, I'd say that you are insane. Or about 17 years ago that I'd be rushing to help people in an ambulance. Or about seven years ago that I would be programming large scale web applications...

I'm still here, despite a lot of shit. And I'm looking forward to the next chapter. And so should you.

Every day above ground is a blessing, my friend. Let's keep on moving forward. PM me if you want to talk. And don't hesitate to call the suicide hotline, I have.

Call 1-800-273-8255
Available 24 hours everyday

Please seek help. Medications have helped me considerably. There's no shame.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Been dealing with depression and anxiety for many, many years. Really, most of my life.
> 
> Here's my story, take from it what you will. Just know that you aren't alone with depression, and I'm still here.
> 
> ...


Very brave post.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Very brave post.


Not brave, honest.


----------



## Bluecrab (Oct 3, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Lets be kinder to each other. Life is difficult for everyone and some need more help coping.


Couldn't agree more. Well said.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

LADryver said:


> She has since disclosed after my posting, that she is *on both therapy and psychiatric medications*. Exactly my concern.


This is the biggest problem in today's world. Depression can not be fixed by pills. And the shrinks , all they do is ask how are you today. Write, update your file for 15 minutes, hand you another script and send you on your non merry way.

The biggest problem is drugs! Be it legal or illegal.

I'm gona go out on limb, and say, you want real help ? Talk to a Scientologist. As my Lyft profile says, quoting a Scientology phrase.
" *The only thing more interesting than what you have heard, is what you have not.*"
They can be found on channel 320 DTV. Or an Org or Mission near you.

I have never left a Scientology event unhappy or depressed. As a matter of fact, they are the happiest group of people I have ever been around.


----------



## Raleighdriver8 (Dec 1, 2019)

I want to share a sincere thank you to everyone who responded. The outpouring from a group of strangers is amazing and uplifting. I read every response and am going to take much of the advice from you all.



Soldiering said:


> Fellow OP,
> 
> Take care of your spirit. Don't let this tragic world overwhelm you. I speak from experience, my 24 yr old boy let that happen 15 months ago. Broke my heart. I miss him dearly. Pro help is ok even meds if needed but spirituality is my best medicine. Good luck.


I'm so incredibly sorry. Thank your for sharing to show me some perspective. And for your kind words. Truly means a lot to me.

And "The Queen" thanks for encouraging me to reach out. Incredibly sweet with no outside intentions.

Too many kind words here for me to personally call out and thank each one of you. But every one of you has made an impact with your kindness.

I pushed myself to spend time with family and friends the last few days. I'm feeling a bit better. It will obviously always be a bit of a battle, but I'll get through it.

Thank you all!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

I am glad that @Raleighdriver8 is on the mend a bit. I have this reply to a recent post and shall leave it to you.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> This is the biggest problem in today's world. Depression can not be fixed by pills. And the shrinks , all they do is ask how are you today. Write, update your file for 15 minutes, hand you another script and send you on your non merry way.
> 
> The biggest problem is drugs! Be it legal or illegal.
> 
> ...


Funny story fwiw. I once spent an afternoon with a young man who had just recently at the time found Scientology and was very enthusiastic about it. I heard what he had to say about what it changed in him. I told him my objections after having seen similar issues in groups before and what I thought it was costing him in those changes. Big fast forward decades, and he appeared as a star interviewee on a Scientology debunking film. All full of regrets and disappointments and sacrifices made after rising in the ranks. So I say my issue concerning Scientology. I have heard out what it bases itself on, an impressive theory about how one may wakefully free themselves from their painful baggage, and I do not see that as a religious experience but a cathartic one that can be applied by anyone outside any organized or controled structure. I myself experienced my own brand of it on my own without any spurring or controlling. The mental shortcuts are not invalid but to package that into a forthcoming and continuing obligation is, as my old friend proved, not a desireable lifestyle. People accept packages all too easily, when components may do much better. My response is my suggestion, to form a notebook journal, and write exhaustively about the formative experiences that come to mind, privately, releasing those burdens from inside to the page. And the only one you obligate to is yourself and to any others as you might find appropriate. One could also find a great help from little inspirational slogans borrowed from 12 step programs. The Serenity Prayer is a longtime all-occasion favorite. "God grant me the serenity to accept the things I can not change, courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference." and "One day at a time". Good luck and avoid rabbit holes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

LADryver said:


> No disrespect taken. I feel that honesty is important sometimes, when putting vulnerable people together in a petrie dish of unknowns. Yes, it is good the OP reached out. I used to reach out to strangers but they were crisis lines with trained counselors. I know from experience that one ill person (depression is an illness, like the flu) can not help another ill person. Two ill people are toxic. The "the queen" (humility?) who joined on Jan 2 and has written 451 posts in 16 days, said PM her. She has since disclosed after my posting, that she is on both therapy and psychiatric medications. Exactly my concern. A "helper" like that, helps themselves gratify their own needs. If she said she kicked her meds a year ago, a different paradigm. Reaching out is great but being on a sinking ship and telling someone to join you, not so much.
> 
> I have something to share. Someone once told me about Gestalt therapy, a holistic self-mannered style of handling stress. The hallmark is something called "primal scream". There was a time I was able to do only this, and it worked very well My apartment shared no walls, and I screamed into the pillow. But sometimes I screamed in my car. Saved me.
> 
> ...


Ooof. There's absolutely nothing wrong with therapy, medication or talking with people dealing with the same problems (ever hear of group therapy?).

I mentioned that I had my wife committed following her father's suicide. I had no choice, she was a threat to herself. She doesn't remember me taking her to the ER, major mental break.

Over the following years, with therapy and finally finding the right combination of medications, she stabilized. She now has a career and is thriving. That would not have happened without professional help, she probably wouldn't be here.

Walking, vitamins, yogurt, whatever may help with some. But not for everyone. And there's nothing wrong with science / evidence based approaches or trying to help someone who is dealing with the same problems.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Ooof. There's absolutely nothing wrong with therapy, medication or talking with people dealing with the same problems (ever hear of group therapy?).
> 
> I mentioned that I had my wife committed following her father's suicide. I had no choice, she was a threat to herself. She doesn't remember me taking her to the ER, major mental break.
> 
> ...


Now you are being touchy. No longer constructive, and total internalization and nobody exists but your lofty opinion. Long gone are we helping the person who reached out. You do not know me, do not know anything about me and you read into my comment with yourself. And you lash out.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Now you are being touchy. No longer constructive, and total internalization and nobody exists but your lofty opinion. Long gone are we helping the person who reached out. You do not know me, do not know anything about me and you read into my comment with yourself. And you lash out.


Lofty opinion? Far from it. I've dealt with mental health issues from every aspect. Seems to me that you were the one lashing out at someone else.

Please do not dismiss therapy, medications, or support from people dealing with the same. That's all I ask.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Lofty opinion? Far from it. I've dealt with mental health issues from every aspect. Seems to me that you were the one lashing out at someone else.
> 
> Please do not dismiss therapy, medications, or support from people dealing with the same. That's all I ask.


I do not dismiss therapy. What I dismiss is the activity of claiming health while undergoing it. If someone is in therapy due to mental illness they are ill and in therapy, not well because they are in therapy. The objective if possible for the patient is to be helped by therapy. Graduating from therapy is the expression of health.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Fellow OP,
> 
> Take care of your spirit. Don't let this tragic world overwhelm you. I speak from experience, my 24 yr old boy let that happen 15 months ago. Broke my heart. I miss him dearly. Pro help is ok even meds if needed but spirituality is my best medicine. Good luck.


My dearest condolences. My heart goes out to you.

Spirituality helps me too.



Invisible said:


> I mean no disrespect but there's no need to chastise a member who reached out to another member and offered help. Sometimes people don't want to publicly state their life experiences and PM may appear more personal.
> 
> Glad you and others got your depression under control. My cousin, who was my age, killed himself ten years ago, despite him appearing to have a good life. He hid his inner turmoil from everyone. And my friend, who had depression, drank herself to death and died of Cirrhosis at 42.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree with you. My dearest condolences.

I appreciate your posts on here. You have some sense and maturity.

Yes it does take courage to admit to being depressed, especially on a site like this. I wish then OP well too. I really mean that that from my heart. I relate to some of the experiences mentioned here.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

You need to go out and get some sunlight. If you live in the south, go suntan for about an hour. If you live in the north, use a tanning bed or take vitamin D. Depression can be cured by giving your life some purpose, and the best way to do that is to put your health as number one. Stop smoking, stop drinking, start working out and using a sauna. Make a sheet of paper with daily goals and post it on your front door. Put things like pushups, shower, dishes, eating on there to give your day some structure. Look up intermittent fasting/keto. Sleep 8 hours a day and stay off your phone and computer before bedtime. Procrastination will not be solved by willpower, but DISCIPLINE. Hold yourself accountable, get somebody else to hold you accountable. You don’t need drugs. You need better health!


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Too much time thinking may cause it. Instead of focusing on the past, and things out of your control, think of the present and future. Mentally block out negative thoughts. When you eliminate negative thoughts, there is nothing left, but to move forward.
> 
> Try to stay busy in phisically doing things, rather than idle time doing nothing, which may lead to overthinking. Focus on real life goals and activities.
> 
> ...


Excellent suggestions.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

That's bad, you don't know the Queen if she's been there or anyone who's been there and offers to help taking to that person should help


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

UpNorth said:


> That's bad, you don't know the Queen if she's been there or anyone who's been there and offers to help taking to that person should help


What on earth are you saying? That made no sense.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UpNorth said:


> That's bad, you don't know the Queen if she's been there or anyone who's been there and offers to help taking to that person should help


 I don't take some comments seriously. I know I have been there and now I am doing well thanks to lots of helpful people. Like I said depression is not a joke and vitamins or Scientology is the way to go like a poster wrote. I wish the OP the very best


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


COFFEE. Lots of coffee.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I don't take some comments seriously. I know I have been there and now I am doing well thanks to lots of helpful people. Like I said depression is not a joke and vitamins or Scientology is the way to go like a poster wrote. I wish the OP the very best


Not the way to go . Correction


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


Awww.. that's ok... let me etransfer you so money, while you continue sulking on the sofa... it's ok... the world will take of you. Hugs&Kisses.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Fellow OP,
> 
> Take care of your spirit. Don't let this tragic world overwhelm you. I speak from experience, my 24 yr old boy let that happen 15 months ago. Broke my heart. I miss him dearly. Pro help is ok even meds if needed but spirituality is my best medicine. Good luck.


Man, It bums me out to hear that. You're one of the good ones here. My condolences.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

UpNorth said:


> That's bad, you don't know the Queen if she's been there or anyone who's been there and offers to help taking to that person should help


When a preteen I selected a couple of kids as friends and parents said they were no good. I asked how they can know if they dont know them well, and I was told, "When you are older and have seen a lot of people and a lot more of life, you learn, and you can tell." The same advice scenario applied to positions of objects. "You better move that because it is going to fall." How do you know? You learn with age and experience. And therefore it is a universal truism and truth, that with patterns that repeat over and over again, one just gets to knowing something when they see it. It takes little effort to see through someone when you have met two dozen of their twins. I say it is a sad state of the world but a product of the media driven society we participate in. There are some cues we can recognize. There are people who are Narcissists, Borderline Personality, Psychotic, Manic Depressive, Munchaussen, and others who make up the minority of mental health spectrums but who put themselves out there so aggressively that they have to stand out. Codependents are people who act out their belief that they and only they can save or help a person. But they have no sense of who they are except from externals. Forums attract the healthy and the unhealthy. We are mixed together. If it does not become confronted we may assume we are the healthy amongst the healthy. Sadly we are not. We are mixed. We are strangers. And we have boundaries. When someone thinks nothing of breaking those boundaries, especially if against someone vulnerable, it is a danger signal. It does not seem safe. One could determine if it is safe by other factors. One can define what is safe. But I know that mind damage can be done and so it is on this plain where I feel caution most favored. Just like we look around us in a dark parking lot, we must look around us in any online forum. So, when someone offers help by breaking boundaries just immediately, in only ten percent of the time they have something of true worth for the person seeking the help. The other ninety percent has potential for irreparable emotional damage.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

You know what cures depression really fast?.... hunger.. or sleeping on the street... thats what keeps me going. Now go get job!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> You know what cures depression really fast?.... hunger.. or sleeping on the street... thats what keeps me going. Now go get job!


That is not a cure, but a result.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> You know what cures depression really fast?.... hunger.. or sleeping on the street... thats what keeps me going. Now go get job!


Good thing your point of view is in the minority. None of the things you mentioned are helpful. Glad they help you out though.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm completely depressed. Lyft only and lyft has lost market share in this city in a big way. When its not busy hours between pings and when it's busy pings are 10min or more away

I'm constantly reading about how these how much more Uber drivers make.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Man, you are not the only one. Sometimes pax can help you through difficult times. But be careful, stay vigilant.

Get professional help if you feel unneeded. Don't be a stranger in disguise. Been through many of these at this time of year myself. Its very normal.

I like the saying “What does not kill you, makes you stronger” 

Its so true. I always wishes i could ask the many i have buried about how they felt. 😞


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Just checking. Did I really read a post talking about vitamins, exercise, and.. Scientology?! 

I have always found it amusing when people NOT dealing with diagnosed clinical depression say things like "go take a walk" or "eat better food". Meanwhile, that individual is struggling to get out of bed every day as it is, lacks an appetite (or can't afford quality food), and is dealing with a crippling issue daily. 

It's easy to give opinionated advice (Scientology, really?) or copy & paste from your favorite clickbait websites. But, until you have actually dealt with these problems yourself, you have absolutely no idea. 

Start with therapy and medications. If you want more, expand to alternative medicine. 

Personally for me, therapy has been a bust. Last attempt was with a psychologist, a first after seeing "licensed clinical social workers". Paid through the nose to have the same chat I could have had with a stranger. Stopped seeing him after he said that he has no idea what it is like to have depression. A psychologist!! 

But, in the same office, my wife made significant progress. Everyone is different. Start with proven methods and then branch out.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Just checking. Did I really read a post talking about vitamins, exercise, and.. Scientology?!
> 
> I have always found it amusing when people NOT dealing with diagnosed clinical depression say things like "go take a walk" or "eat better food". Meanwhile, that individual is struggling to get out of bed every day as it is, lacks an appetite (or can't afford quality food), and is dealing with a crippling issue daily.
> 
> ...


I know and was WtF ? Vitamins and Scientology? I must be in lalaland .


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Just checking. Did I really read a post talking about vitamins, exercise, and.. Scientology?!
> 
> I have always found it amusing when people NOT dealing with diagnosed clinical depression say things like "go take a walk" or "eat better food". Meanwhile, that individual is struggling to get out of bed every day as it is, lacks an appetite (or can't afford quality food), and is dealing with a crippling issue daily.
> 
> ...


Depression is a word not used conservatively. It is used in many contexts. Clinical Depression is not an appropriate assumption when someone says they are depressed. Clinical depression is in the diagnostic manual but practical depression is not. In Abnormal Psychology, Clinical Depression is diagnoseable in the absence of a reasonable cause. Someone with no reason to be feeling put down, overwhelmed, underconfident, immobile, helpless, and forelorn, but who is regardless of noticing no reason for it, or who is bent on inventing reason for it, is Clinically Depressed. Someone who is out of energy after the most recent failure is not.

It does matter only slightly but when someone needs to be steered to the direction of the sun after losing it somehow, they have hope because they can regenerate strength and well being over time. Someone who is clinically depressed is not apt to reach out to try to find a rung on the ladder back up.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Someone who is clinically depressed is not apt to reach out to try to find a rung on the ladder back up.


120% incorrect.

And are you the same person to mention vitamins and Scientology, a "religion" created by a science fiction writer?

Anyway, I'm out.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> I want to share a sincere thank you to everyone who responded. The outpouring from a group of strangers is amazing and uplifting. I read every response and am going to take much of the advice from you all.
> 
> I'm so incredibly sorry. Thank your for sharing to show me some perspective. And for your kind words. Truly means a lot to me.
> 
> ...


Do you have a dog? Mine always cheer me up! 

https://www.helpguide.org/articles/mental-health/mood-boosting-power-of-dogs.htm


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Good thing your point of view is in the minority. None of the things you mentioned are helpful. Glad they help you out though.





LADryver said:


> That is not a cure, but a result.


Yep... the possible negative outcome is a strong motivator. Focusing on work hard enough that you dont have time to feel sad&depressed is what works for me. It's cold, I agree, but it works. Instead of thinking of how sad you are, and how world is against you, and how you are so lonely, and how there is no one out there who understand... channel that into working. Keep busy. Stay on top of your health. Set a goal and each morning ask yourself what will you do today to bring you closer to that goal.

I think emo people just need a good shake up, that's all it takes.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Yep... the possible negative outcome is a strong motivator. Focusing on work hard enough that you dont have time to feel sad&depressed is what works for me. It's cold, I agree, but it works. Instead of thinking of how sad you are, and how world is against you, and how you are so lonely, and how there is no one out there who understand... channel that into working. Keep busy. Stay on top of your health. Set a goal and each morning ask yourself what will you do today to bring you closer to that goal.
> 
> I think emo people just need a good shake up, that's all it takes.


That is hysterical. op says he is too depressed to work and you suggest work.


----------



## WoodburyDriver (May 26, 2018)

No one here is qualified to offer advice for depression. Seek help!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

WoodburyDriver said:


> No one here is qualified to offer advice for depression. Seek help!


You are an idiot.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

LADryver said:


> You are an idiot.


You are a troll.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Thanks for your concern. I am seeing professional help. Just need to keep battling to get out of this I guess.


Are you doing anything stupid like drinking or get hammered, pounding coffee, eating crap food, not exercising etc? If you're lucky it's some of these things and you can just cut them out. A lot of times it's NOT a mental health issue. Quit drinking a couple weeks ago here and feel like a new man


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> You are a troll.


Just for calling someone an idiot? They deserve it. You did not think me a troll earlier in the thread. Either someone is a troll or not. The reply was to someone being all MC Escher on the mind of someone needing help. Saying get help. So he to write that is an idiot. I stand by my comment.


----------



## WoodburyDriver (May 26, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Just for calling someone an idiot? They deserve it. You did not think me a troll earlier in the thread. Either someone is a troll or not. The reply was to someone being all MC Escher on the mind of someone needing help. Saying get help. So he to write that is an idiot. I stand by my comment.


Naw.... I'm not an idiot. You're wrong.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

WoodburyDriver said:


> Naw.... I'm not an idiot. You're wrong.


You'd say. Because you are an idiot. Here is why. Because most depression is not clinical. Sometimes someone needs affirmation. But you say get help? That is less help than not posting anything. Whst is more is that it is harmful to stonewall someone for their own life. And if you do not know that then you are an idiot. A baffoon.


----------



## WoodburyDriver (May 26, 2018)

LADryver said:


> You'd say. Because you are an idiot. Here is why. Because most depression is not clinical. Sometimes someone needs affirmation. But you say get help? That is less help than not posting anything. Whst is more is that it is harmful to stonewall someone for their own life. And if you do not know that then you are an idiot. A baffoon.


Actually no.. You're still wrong. I'm not an idiot.

I'm sure people here posted well intended advice. But from someone who knows about depression, it not fixed through a forum of advice. An idiot would think this forum would solve all their mental health issues.

A trained person with schooling and degrees should help a person through depression.

Not Uber drivers.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


I get it. I've struggled with it all my life. Get professional help if you can. Depending on diagnosis, you may qualify for Social Security disability. If it's not "situational", depression is defined by the AMA as a disorder. Bless you.



LADryver said:


> You'd say. Because you are an idiot. Here is why. Because most depression is not clinical. Sometimes someone needs affirmation. But you say get help? That is less help than not posting anything. Whst is more is that it is harmful to stonewall someone for their own life. And if you do not know that then you are an idiot. A baffoon.


Seriously, "idiot"? Cruel and ignorant. Read up. Get the facts. Do you accuse cancer patients of being idiots?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I am sure some advices were helpful and kind.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

stpetej said:


> I get it. I've struggled with it all my life. Get professional help if you can. Depending on diagnosis, you may qualify for Social Security disability. If it's not "situational", depression is defined by the AMA as a disorder. Bless you.
> 
> 
> Seriously, "idiot"? Cruel and ignorant. Read up. Get the facts. Do you accuse cancer patients of being idiots?


You trade in unrelated responses.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

LADryver said:


> That is hysterical. op says he is too depressed to work and you suggest work.


I wake up too depressed to work every day.... but then I look at the window and see bums sleeping on the benches in the park... that motivates me to get moving. You're never too anything to work.... it's an excuse. Now get out there and earn a living! Depression creeps in when you're idle. Keep busy.

In fact, any kind of ailment can make you a better worker, because you focus that much more on... work!.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> I wake up too depressed to work every day.... but then I look at the window and see bums sleeping on the benches in the park... that motivates me to get moving. You're never too anything to work.... it's an excuse. Now get out there and earn a living! Depression creeps in when you're idle. Keep busy.
> 
> In fact, any kind of ailment can make you a better worker, because you focus that much more on... work!.


Exactly. One of the biggest solutions to overcome depression is to actually go and do that thing that is not comfortable...working!! Work, work work, and when you are done working, then work some more!

The worse thing is to be in a state of nothing to do, while just being alone with your thoughts.


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

Get out of the house. Go see a funny movie. Get your mind back from the blackness.
You can do it. I am praying right now for you...


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> ....
> 
> The worse thing is to be in a state of nothing to do, while just being alone with your thoughts.


^^^^ exactly right.. even if you dont work... keep mind going, read stuff, study etc... idle mind = bad. Solving math problems can keep mind busy quite a bit.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


What is there to be depressed about ? You have a great job with a wonderful future. You're making really good money driving nice people to their destination. What else could you ask for ?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

It's the ones who are slow to reply that unravel the works of those who are not. Confucius.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Suicide doesn't end pain; it passes it on to other people.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.health.harvard.edu/mind...-an-all-natural-treatment-to-fight-depression


Works to a point. Diagnosed with BP, Depression, Anxiety, PTSD. Yesterday was a hard day and exercise didn't cut it.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> Too depressed to drive or have any other job


I know the feeling but there's a way out of it. I swear. I was in a funk during Muh birthday (the 2nd0 ... BUT THINGS WORK OUT. PM me.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

gabesdaddee said:


> Works to a point. Diagnosed with BP, Depression, Anxiety, PTSD. Yesterday was a hard day and exercise didn't cut it.


Sorry to hear you are struggling. Are there any meds helping you? Having a cocktail of diagnoses must be a challenge. Have you looked seriously into nutrition?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Just for calling someone an idiot? They deserve it. You did not think me a troll earlier in the thread. Either someone is a troll or not. The reply was to someone being all MC Escher on the mind of someone needing help. Saying get help. So he to write that is an idiot. I stand by my comment.


I'm going out on a limb here, BUT ANyoNE is capable of helping ANYONE out.

I don't need a gawd damn piece of PAPER to say I'm qualified.

AS A MATTER OF FACT people here helped ME out when I was sad and depressed.

I think its dismissive and downright rude for someone to say they need a piece of paper just to sit and listen to someone else.

Is this what we've become as a society? So if you saw someone jumping off a bridge you wouldn't do NOTHING except yell at the person and say "get help"

???

Gime a break.



tothebeach2024 said:


> Get out of the house. Go see a funny movie. Get your mind back from the blackness.
> You can do it. I am praying right now for you...


This is what i mean. ANYONE can offer anyone advice. You don't need a doctorate to do such.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

gabesdaddee said:


> Works to a point. Diagnosed with BP, Depression, Anxiety, PTSD. Yesterday was a hard day and exercise didn't cut it.


Hope today is better for you.

What people may not be aware is there are different types of depression.

https://www.webmd.com/depression/guide/depression-types


----------

